# Gaggia MM grinder - how to strip down?



## bandsawman (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been given an old(ish) Gaggia MM grinder, and the grind adjustment wouldn't turn.

I've been trying to strip it down, I've removed the bean container but I can't work out how to get the next bit off. Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## bandsawman (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks very much to Mark at gaggiamanualservice.com for providing me with an answer - it screws off.

It had simply been screwed down way too far.

All sorted now


----------

